# Pgr



## Soby1 (Nov 6, 2006)

I see there is a few bikers on this site. Thats cool I ride a 95 bagger the wife has a 98 heritage.Just wanted to fill you in on the PGR (patriotguard.org).Check this site out membership is free.BUT FREEDOM IS NOT.You don't have to be a biker to join all you need is pride and respect.Please give it a read.
Thanks Soby1


----------



## 103scooter (Nov 8, 2006)

*Patriot Guard Riders*

Member here from Wisconsin.


----------



## Soby1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats great 103.What part of Wisconson you from?I'm down in SE M.N. about 25 miles west of Rochester.Just thought i'd post a thread to let people know what we are all about.


----------



## 103scooter (Nov 11, 2006)

Lakeshore. 
I do have one thing to say. The guard should never of had to come into existance for the reason it did.. If it had not been for that wacked out Phelps from Kansas, there would not have been the need. 

But it is an honor to belong, and always hope it will NOT be needed.


----------



## Soby1 (Nov 12, 2006)

I agree 100%


----------

